
Pushup: Automated Upgrade Links for Old Browsers - soundsop
http://www.pushuptheweb.com/
======
rw
This could lead to phishing/Trojans. All one would have to do is use the
script and point it towards a modified binary. Just the other day, someone I
know searched Yahoo for "firefox" and ended up clicking on the seemingly-first
result - an advertisement going to an arbitrary non-Mozilla site, offering a
download link hosted on their domain. Hook line sinker.

------
wmeredith
This is a nice little script. I added it to three of my sites.

------
vaksel
This is something that every website should have installed, the problem, is
that the sites that'll actually have this installed are the same sites visited
by people who have already upgraded to the latest version of firefox.

------
invisible
As much as I wish this were the end-all solution to getting people off of old
browsers, I fear time may be the only true solution. The script is pretty neat
though, worth the 10K add (or smaller compressed).

~~~
vaksel
If sites stopped coddling users with outdated software they would upgrade on
their own right away.

------
bprater
Anything to get folks off those old relics of browser, I'm game for.

------
wmf
I guess I'm in the minority here, but it's not your job to maintain my
computer. Stick to what you're good at.

------
deathbyzen
Clever name :)

